# New addition :)



## JulieNicole23 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi y'all I have been lurking in here for weeks, and finally signed up today so I could show off my betta.  He is my work fishie, he is sitting on my desk, he is in a 3 gallon eclipse tank, he had a few ghost shrimp friends for a good part of the day the second day I had him, but they all died that day. Anywho the quality isnt great b/c I took it with my camera phone. He is a fiesty one though....everyone here wants to name him devil or deamon! He is georgeous though!!!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

he is very very pretty! such a deep blue.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

wow that is aone purty Betta!
Nice set up


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice betta, and :hi: to fish forums!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

He`s a very handsome Betta. m ost likely he killed the shrimp tho.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice betta! He's gorgeous, nice tank aswell! *It's great to see him in a planted tank, rather than a bowl!* ;-)


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice Betta  I love them...
You should really have some fun and customise that tank abit, i'm thinking a hidey hole of some sort? It's a really nice tank though, lovely shape =)


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes def a hidie hole for him tohang out in


----------

